# Midi bearbeiten oder kleine Midi-Sounds



## Leroy42 (23. Apr 2007)

Kennt jemand von euch ein einfaches Tool,
mit dem Midi-Songs bearbeitet werden können?

Ich brauche keine "Inhalte" zu verändern sondern
nur eine vorhandene Datei kürzen.

Alternativ wäre mir auch mit einer Seite
geholfen die einfach ein paar "kleine, einfache"
Midi-Sounds zum Download anbietet.


----------



## André Uhres (23. Apr 2007)

Leroy42 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ..Alternativ wäre mir auch mit einer Seite
> geholfen die einfach ein paar "kleine, einfache"
> Midi-Sounds zum Download anbietet.


Google kaputt?


----------



## L-ectron-X (23. Apr 2007)

Hätteste mal in deinem anderen Thread meinen Code auseinandergenommen, hätteste schon eine Seite gefunden.

Aber für dich, alter Kamerad, poste ich noch mal einen Link. 
http://mitglied.lycos.de/midisworld/


----------



## André Uhres (23. Apr 2007)

Leroy42 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ..Ich brauche keine "Inhalte" zu verändern sondern
> nur eine vorhandene Datei kürzen..


Du kannst ja auch einfach nur den gewünschten Teil abspielen ohne die Datei zu Kürzen.


----------



## Leroy42 (23. Apr 2007)

André Uhres hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Google kaputt?



Nein, aber bei Google finde ich fast nur Filmmusik und Pop, das manchmal
10 Sekunden benötigt bis man überhaupt was hört.



			
				L-ectron-X hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hätteste mal in deinem anderen Thread meinen Code auseinandergenommen, hätteste schon eine Seite gefunden.



Die Seite habe ich mir ja schon angesehen, aber es geht darum,
das ich eine Java-Simulation eines Weckers schreiben muß, der
einfach 5 verschiedene Wecktöne einstellbar haben soll. Und wenn
bei Auswahl einer Melodie erstmal 10 Sekunden warten muß,
bevor ein Geräusch ertönt, ist das schlecht.   



			
				André Uhres hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Leroy42 hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Und wie geht das? Das Interface AudioClip bietet doch nur die
Methoden play(), stop() und loop() an.

Aber egal: Trotzdem Danke an alle. Ich werde mich mal weiter durch den
von Google gelieferten Urwald kämpfen...


----------



## André Uhres (23. Apr 2007)

Leroy42 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ..
> 
> 
> 
> ...




```
package sounddemo;
import java.io.*;
import javax.sound.midi.*;
public class Main {
    private Sequencer sequencer;
    private Sequence sequence;
    private int start;
    public Main() {
        InputStream midiFile = getClass().getResourceAsStream("alb_esp1.mid");
        try {
            sequence = MidiSystem.getSequence(midiFile);
            sequencer = MidiSystem.getSequencer();
            sequencer.open();
            sequencer.setSequence(sequence);
            start = 20000;
            sequencer.setTickPosition(start);
            sequencer.start();
        } catch (InvalidMidiDataException ex) {ex.printStackTrace();
        } catch (IOException ex) {ex.printStackTrace();
        } catch (MidiUnavailableException ex) {ex.printStackTrace();
        }
        stopAt(start+3000);
    }
    private void stopAt(final int stop){
        new Thread(new Runnable() {
            public void run() {
                while(sequencer.isRunning() && sequencer.getTickPosition() < stop)
                    try {Thread.sleep(100);} catch (InterruptedException ex) {}
                System.exit(0);
            }
        }).start();
    }
    public static void main(final String[] args) {new Main();}
}
```
Und hier noch ein Tipp für bessere Klangqualität:
Eine wesentlich bessere Klangqualität bekommt man mit der soundbank "deluxe".
Download + Installation Instructions: http://java.sun.com/products/java-media/sound/soundbanks.html


----------



## Leroy42 (23. Apr 2007)

Danke, werd' ich gleich mal ausprobieren.


----------



## Xams (11. Jun 2007)

gibt es so ne besser Soundbank auch für den windoof media player der hört sich so was von schlecht an...


----------

